# Lots of 1DX In 7D Replacement



## snerd (Jul 31, 2014)

According to the latest rumblings out of the Canon rumor mill, not only will the Canon 7D  replacement camera have a revolutionary sensor, but it will have a  lot of 1D X in it. What exactly that means is up for debate, but from  the sounds of it, Canon is building a monster APS-C flagship camera..................

'Lots Of 1D X' In the 7D Replacement According to Latest Rumblings









No idea about this site, but food for thought I guess.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 31, 2014)

Why do people read this crap they are never right


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

the 1DX has lots of 1DX in it too


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

that1guy said:


> the 1DX has lots of 1DX in it too



That's what I heard..


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't remember the last time that a majority of 'people on the internet' were actually happy about a new camera from Canon.  Every time, the expectations for features and a low price get too high and it makes for a lot of grumbling.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

i think if people really want a cheaper version of the 1DX they should just invest in a 5D3

or just get the 1dx


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2014)

Considering that the 7D's biggest selling point was its AF and the 5DMIII and 6D are now using superior or at least comparable AF systems it makes sense that the 7D will return with a stronger AF setup. It pretty much needs to have a superior sensor and AF setup otherwise people will just go for the other lines.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 31, 2014)

The 7D is optimized for sports and action, so I'd expect the 7D II to still be optimized for sports and action, have a better focusing system (it would not surprise me to see it get something closer to what a 5D III has) and I'd expect it to get a faster continuous burst speed.  Those two would be a given or there'd be no point in a new model.  Whatever else is has is a guess.  The CanonRumors site seems to indicate that Canon is looking at all the new models getting their new Dual Pixel AF (the ability to do phase-detect AF directly on the sensor -- which mostly is a big help when doing continuous AF while shooting video but could be used in live-view mode as well.  I don't expect many sports photographers are out there using live-view mode to shoot though -- so that's probably not a primary feature.



Overread said:


> Considering that the 7D's biggest selling point was its AF and the 5DMIII and 6D are now using superior or at least comparable AF systems it makes sense that the 7D will return with a stronger AF setup. It pretty much needs to have a superior sensor and AF setup otherwise people will just go for the other lines.



Just the 5D III focusing is superior.  The 6D is not much different than the Rebels and, in some ways, the highest end Rebels get a better system.  The Rebels get a 9 point AF system... one center point which is "cross type" and 8 other points which on most Rebels (all but the T4i and T5i) are single-axis AF points.  On the T4i and T5i they are all cross-type AF points.    The 6D adds two more points to this system... one just left and right of the center point (still inside the 8 other points arranged in a diamond pattern).  BUT... on the 6D only the center AF point is cross-type.  The rest are single-axis only.

The 7D (original) has a 19 point AF system... all cross-type.  The 70D has the same 19 point AF system with the exception that on the 7D you can reduce a single point to a "spot" point (reduced area) and on the 70D you cannot reduce a single point to a reduced-area spot.  

The 5D III and 1D X focus system are nearly identical (there are some nuances which are different.)


----------

